# 6x-4 head help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!please



## skuzzy (Dec 19, 2011)

so my friend at chastain engines called me an said he had a set of heads for me late model 6x-4 heads there going on my stock 400. The heads have fererra valves there not ported but had somthing like that done for flow and hardened exhaust seats ..


My question is how much $$$ is to much for the head ,,,,i always pay to much later 

second he said i would have to run dish pistions because the heads have small chambers ,,,is that wrong ,,?
i thought with the 6x-4 heads you Dont have to run dish??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

From what I know, flat tops will give 9.5 compression, and liveable on pump gas. I don't know the flow numbers compared to others, but they have big valves and hardened seats and are a great head, I have a set. Now, rebuilt with good valves and springs, worth decent money. What is he asking?


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have seen them from 150-400 bucks depending on the condition. I am looking for a pair also for my 455. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------

